# I completed Neurofeedback



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey guys,

First post here after reading for a while. Thanks to everyone for the new ideas and information, and continued support of eachother. I though I'd share my experience with Neurofeedback in case it can help someone here.

Background: My DP was sudden onset and not directly drug induced but probably drug related. 6 Years ago, 24/7. My main symptoms are spatial distortion (watching eyeballs, head far away), mental dissociation, vocal dissociation, loss of self, existential anxiety,

I completed 19 sessions of Neurofeedback in Ireland at the Actualise Clinic. Staff were amazing. They really care about you.

The NF did not help with any of my symptoms of DP/DR. It did however make me a lot more emotional in some areas, as if it opened me up from being closed off. It manifested as intense crying sessions and a lot of sobbing. Like I was lifting the blanket I had put on in order to function with such terrible sensations. So on the whole, it made things worse for me, as now on top of the awful DP sensations, I was actually reacting as you would when you first get it, ie. terrified and hopeless. Now I have stabilised somewhat, and the crying has stopped, but I am certainly more emotionally available, and really feel things a lot more, in terms of personal relationships and general life.

This, for me, is not a good thing, as it's so painful. However, since I read that a lot of people struggle with feeling numb and without emotion, maybe it would be a positive change for them. Obviously it's unlikely that you will experience exactly the same effects as me, but I wanted to post in order to add to the information that we all gather when making decisions.


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

what exactly did they do in neurofeedback/ how did it work?


----------

